# Brake caliper refurbishment.



## M3simon

Evening All 
Not sure if this is the right section but, I could do with having my brake calipers refurbished and painted.
I'm not sure it's something I want to do myself, so I'm after any suggestions and recommendations?

thanks.


----------



## stangalang

Do you want them removing and powder coating, or painting whilst on the car?


----------



## M3simon

stangalang said:


> Do you want them removing and powder coating, or painting whilst on the car?


All off, new seals, pistons etc, painted
I also need to replace some rusted brake lines so thought it would be an idea time.


----------



## [email protected]

M3simon said:


> All off, new seals, pistons etc, painted
> I also need to replace some rusted brake lines so thought it would be an idea time.


Where are you in the country

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

[email protected] said:


> Where are you in the country
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Manchester :thumb:


----------



## M3simon

[email protected] said:


> Where are you in the country
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Manchester.:wave:


----------



## wish wash

Brake caliper specialists .co.uk


----------



## stangalang

M3simon said:


> All off, new seals, pistons etc, painted
> I also need to replace some rusted brake lines so thought it would be an idea time.


Let me speak to a buddy of mine who had a similar job done, see where it was


----------



## M3simon

Bigg Red seems highly recommend.


----------



## wayne451

M3simon said:


> Bigg Red seems highly recommend.


I got my seal kit from them for my Metro Gti calipers and refurbed them myself but as they are cast iron and the car wasn't used they could be sat in a vinegar bath for ages! (Never do this with alloy!)

They do full calipers on an exchange basis too but recall it was mainly silver, gold, black or red?


----------



## [email protected]

Another one for Bigg Red, used their kit to rebuild the rears on my 205GTI many years ago, their customer service team were pretty helpful at the time too from memory.
They did offer an exchange unit option but I was more interested in doing it all myself at the time


----------



## Goodfella36

Had my 11 year old ones done by Bigg Red about 4 months ago all going well since.


----------

